# Freshwater fishing



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Took my 4yr old son out fishing today at Patriot Lake in Absecon. He caught three finger bass and four SunFish. Dad on the other hand caught nothing but had a great time with him. There is nothing better then stepping back in time and going with two cane poles, 1/0 hooks, Bobbers and good old nightcrawlers. Wish I had a camera to capture the smiles on his face. Hey tight lines everyone. 

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Rich. Always a great time spent with the kids.


----------

